# BSOD "Probably caused by mwac.sys"



## FreddeN93 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi,

Today I just got my ever first BSOD on my one year old computer. According to my registered version of WhoCrashed it states the following:



> *On Thu 2014-05-15 18:24:06 GMT your computer crashed*
> crash dump file: C:\Windows\memory.dmp
> uptime: 09:32:57
> This was probably caused by the following module: mwac.sys (mwac+0x6025)
> ...


I can see it crashed due to Malwarebytes. Why is this? Is it not safe to use this software? I use it in combination with Avast! Free. To be on the safe side I checked for new drivers and the PC is fully up to date, (specs to the left under my avatar).


----------



## FreddeN93 (Jun 5, 2012)

Update: Minutes before I got the BSOD Malwarebytes actually gave me a message regarding blocking a website. It has done that before and I accepted the warning and backed away from that website. 

Now afraid of Malwarebytes not doing it's job properly I'm doing a full Avast, and MRT scan of my PC.


----------

